
Show HN: Helm Broker – OSBAPI compatible Service Broker that exposes Helm charts - hudymi
https://github.com/kyma-project/helm-broker
======
deepakkhealani1
Hows this worm?

~~~
derberg
You install first in your Kubernetes cluster a project build by one of the k8s
SIGs called Service Catalog that is capable to connect multiple different
brokers into one service offering.

And you can start consuming and manage services exposed through the helm
broker, so all the different helm charts that you've bundled into a special
package that is compatible with OSBAPI. Here is an example of such packaged
helm chart that later on is visible in the catalog [https://github.com/kyma-
project/addons/tree/master/addons/re...](https://github.com/kyma-
project/addons/tree/master/addons/redis-0.0.3)

